# MGF info please



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking at this from my supplier. Ive ran ghrp2 and cjc wc. What dose is mgf used at? Sides? Gains?

I tried link on stick about studys but link didnt work.

So used used this please.

Will be using aas


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Or am i better with igf?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

pScarb has some interesting stuff on igf from datbtrue, seems like its best for recovering from injuries, think best with GHRP and cjc for muscle and fat loss I believe.

Would like some solid info on MGF though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am at work so cannot go into detail of mgf BUT igf is a waste of time there are some sticky's at the top of this section to explain why it is a waste for muscle production.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks lads. So mgf for muscle damage. Whats about muscle gain? Is that ghrp ans cjc w/d?


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Mgf im straight after weights I use 300mcgs in each muscle I've trained generally calves

Growth Is evident

And I use saturation dose of ghrp2 and ghrh sub q also

Sone say micro dose afterwards but no definite guide just hear say


----------



## Ablett (Jan 3, 2013)

This MGF protocol seems to be effective for some-

250mcg pre work out

750 post w/o

500 4 hours later / pre bed

500 another's later or next morn

Each dose split into half pinned into each muscle last worked.

This equates 2mg per training session.

I'm doing this protocol 500mcg spread over the 4 dosages.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

WHAT IS MGF?

Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised or damaged muscle tissue, Its called MGF as IGF-1Ec is a bit of a mouthful and harder to identify amongst the other igf variants.

What makes MGF special is its unique role in muscle growth.

MGF has the ability to cause wasted tissue to grow and improve itself by activating muscle stem cells and increasing the upregulation of protein synthesis, this unique ability can rapidly improve recovery and speed up muscle growth.

MGF can initiate muscle satellite (stem) cell activation in addition to its IGF-Ireceptor domain which ithen in turn ncreases protein synthesis turnover, and therefore can if used correctly improve muscle mass over time.

The liver produces 2 kinds of MGF splice variants of igf..

1) IGF-1Ec This is the first phase release igf splice variant and it appears to stimulate satellite cells into activation, This is the closest variant to synthetic MGF.

2) liver type IGF-IEa this is the secondary release of igf from the liver, and its far less anabolic.

MGF differs from the second variant IGF-IEa as it has a different peptide sequence which is responsible for replenishing the satellite cells in skeletal muscle, in other words it is more anabolic and longer acting than the systematic release of the second MGF liver variant.

So just think of MGF as a highly anabolic variant of igf. After you have trained, the IGF-I gene is spliced towards MGF then that causes hypertrophy and repair of local muscle damage by activating the muscle stem cells as well as other important anabolic processes, including the above mentioned protein synthesis, and increased nitrogen retention.

In rats some studies have shown muscle mass increases of 20 percent from a single mgf injection.. somewhow i think many of these studies are not accurate, however the potential is undeniable.

HOW TO USE MGF

Now when you train what happens to your muscles, they break down, the cells are damaged, muscle tissue needs to be repaired and your body produces 2 forms of MGF splice variant, The first initial release of the above mentioned number 1 variant from the liver helps muscle cell recovery, if there is no MGF then muscle cells die, thats the large and small of it.

As muscle is a post-mitotic tissue and as such cell replacement is not a means of tissue repair , If the cells are not repaired they die and your muscles get smaller and weaker.

The muscle The pool of these stem cells is apparently replenished by the action of MGF, which is produced as a pulse following damage.

Now with synthetic injections of MGF you can increase the pulse and so speed up recovery, and increase the muscle tissue cells by stimulating satelite cells into full maturity. 200mcg bi lateraly is the very best choice of dosing in muscles trained.

Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me personaly i think the best option is PEG MGF.

Nevertheless MGF has a huge role to play, and is administered to those with muscle wasting diseases and for those who are elderly and have lost muscle mass for good reason, it is EXTREMELY anabolic.

HOW TO USE PEG MGF

This is a very important section.

When using MGF thats pegylated thats the addition of Polyethylene glycol, its a non toxic additive that increased the half life of MGF from minutes to hours.

This means its uses and versatility make it a tremendous addition to a bodybuilders aresnal.

I have found it most effective as its effects are systematic, that means they have a whole body effect wherever muscle has been damaged or is diseased.

The next aspect we need to look at is how to make the most use of a long acting version of MGF.

When your muscle is damaged your body releases a pulse of an MGF splice variant as i outlined above, followed by a less anabolic longer acting version from the liver&#8230; So it seems a waste to inject MGF at this time as you will just blunt your bodys own release, your not enhaning it.

So using PEG MGF on non workout days is actualy the very best route, the muscle has been damaged, so there are plenty of receptors for MGF, the effects are systematic so all muscles will be helped to recover through increased nitrogen retention, protein turnover, and satelite cell activation. Recovery is just going to sky rocket.

Doing this means your increasing the length of your bodys own mechanism for muscle repair and growth, your opening up the anabolic window.

NOW PLEASE TAKE CAREFUL NOTE.

Running PEG MGF in synergy with IGF is perfect but there are things you need to know.

If you dose them at the same time, as IGF has such strong receptor affinity, The effectivness of MGF will just be wasted.

The best option and the very best choice i feel is this&#8230;.

IGF DES on workout days Pre workout, or IGF1-LR3 this wont blunt your bodys own MGF release from the liver, and whereas IGF1-LR3 has a more systematic effect and only a very small localised anabolic effect, DES on the other hand is verty anabolic in a localised way, so bring up lagging muscle parts with DES, and then the following day Dose MGF at 200-400mcg subq to increase recovery and the mechanism for growth. Perfect synergy.

Over a 4 week run i noticed about 4lb increase with the PEG MGF and DES partnership. And roughly the same weight in fat loss, very impressive, some though have noted far greater increases in muscle mass.

If your on an AAS cycle there is no need for the addition of DES as IGF levels will already be elevated, then the addition of PEG MGF can take your recovery and gains to a new level.

STORAGE ETC

Dosing 3 times a week is best, and 1ml of BA water for every 2mg is optimal. Storage in the fridge for up to 6 months. Avoid exposure to heat or sunlight.

Hope you enjoy the reading guys.

just a post by RS


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Ablett said:


> This MGF protocol seems to be effective for some-
> 
> 250mcg pre work out
> 
> ...


 Contradictory as mgf only should be used directly into blitzed muscles

Sure this ain't for peg?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> Contradictory as mgf only should be used directly into blitzed muscles
> 
> Sure this ain't for peg?


Why, not saying I disagree but giving an explanation to a statement like this helps


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Why, not saying I disagree but giving an explanation to a statement like this helps


Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me*

Taken from a snippet of above post


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me*
> 
> Taken from a snippet of above post


Was this a cut and paste? It reads as if it was?


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

zack amin said:


> WHAT IS MGF?
> 
> Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) also known as IGF-1Ec is a growth factor/repair factor that is derived from exercised or damaged muscle tissue, Its called MGF as IGF-1Ec is a bit of a mouthful and harder to identify amongst the other igf variants.
> 
> ...


Great info there! What dosage would you run PEG MGF at on non training days? Sounds like a great addition to a cycle.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Was this a cut and paste? It reads as if it was?


Yes pscarb it is

I did say that it was from above snippet so if that's true why would you pin again 4 hrs later


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> Yes pscarb it is
> 
> I did say that it was from above snippet so if that's true why would you pin again 4 hrs later


Yea I realised after my bad am high on tramadol for shingles.......


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Yea I realised after my bad am high on tramadol for shingles.......


All the best bud

I had it in the eye once it was horrendous pain


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

slunkeh said:


> Great info there! What dosage would you run PEG MGF at on non training days? Sounds like a great addition to a cycle.


I can't answer this question directly bro, but I can pass it onto the person who wrote the article 'russianstar' a friend off mine if you'd like. I have an insight into igflr3 aas and so on, but he's more educated on peptides. Also pscarb has some good info on the likes


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I can't answer this question directly bro, but I can pass it onto the person who wrote the article 'russianstar' a friend off mine if you'd like. I have an insight into igflr3 aas and so on, but he's more educated on peptides. Also pscarb has some good info on the likes


If you could mate unless @Pscarb wants to chime in.....


----------



## Ablett (Jan 3, 2013)

sorebuttman said:


> Thew only problem with MGF and this is the reason i dont like it, is that it has such a short half life, just a few minutes, between 5-7, and it needs to be used immediatley post workout as it wont work if muscle tissue hasnt been damaged, thats why for me*
> 
> Taken from a snippet of above post


Yes but my concern with PEG MGF is having the PEG hanging around in your system.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

It's suppose to be inferior to mgf straight

Why use it?


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

And I take it a standard size slin pin is Ok


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

mgf is good if used in reasonable amount, and that is the whole vial (2mg), after every training sesh, for 4 weeks.. dat used similar experiment with peg mgf.. but it's a bit more expensive..


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

sauliuhas said:


> mgf is good if used in reasonable amount, and that is the whole vial (2mg), after every training sesh, for 4 weeks.. dat used similar experiment with peg mgf.. but it's a bit more expensive..


Your protocol?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sauliuhas said:


> mgf is good if used in reasonable amount, and that is the whole vial (2mg), after every training sesh, for 4 weeks.. dat used similar experiment with peg mgf.. but it's a bit more expensive..


I believe Dat used peg as it needs to hang around and do its stuff and not be dragged into the blood stream in minutes?

Did you micro dose the injections? As Dat did?

I did this protocol in December and loved it i spoke to Dat and followed his guidance I found it to be very good although a pain with the micro dosing.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

So if you train Chest on a Sunday you could do;

Des 150-200mcg Each Pec Pre workout.

Monday am des 200mcg sub Q plus PEG MGF split into micro shots 500mcg in each pec split into 10shots so 20shots and 1mg total.

Do this twice a week.

I still think it would make sense to use DES pre workout then PEG MGF postworkout....


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> So if you train Chest on a Sunday you could do;
> 
> Des 150-200mcg Each Pec Pre workout.
> 
> ...


Why would you use des subq when it has such a short half life ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK1989 said:


> So if you train Chest on a Sunday you could do;
> 
> Des 150-200mcg Each Pec Pre workout.
> 
> ...


why IGF it has no use in building muscle from training, there is a sticky in this section that explains this


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Blind leading the blind

What I have used with mgf and my calves

300mcgs in each one directly post workout

With peptides

Did get growth for sure

However

Now I feel this to be better as the Doms last days

300 in each calve pwo

300 in each 4 hrs later

Quads

500 in each pwo

500 in each 4vhrs letter


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> Blind leading the blind
> 
> What I have used with mgf and my calves
> 
> ...


Blind leading the blind? why!! everyone has there own way that they either learn from or they don't if i remember correctly you have asked your own fair share of questions so as blind as the rest?

the quads are too bigger muscle group to encourage growth through any site injected peptide, there is just to much muscle to cover, as for calfs of course they are going to be sore for days you have injected them....

over on Dats site he has data from a previous self study he did and research to show to encourage site growth you need to micro dose the pMGF is that what your doing?

i have injected pMGF and MGF many times over the years mainly using one injection per bodypart with very little success apart from the obvious pump associated with the dose, in December last year i repeated what Dat did a few years ago with Micro dosing pMGF 1900 form the same source (Tom) this method was:

Monday:

trained Chest/Back 4 hrs post workout i inject 500mcg into Left shoulders, Left Pec, Right Shoulder and Right Pec a total of 2mg (so 500mcg per muscle) i injected 50mcg x 10 in each muscle

Friday:

trained Shoulders/Arms 4 hrs post workout i inject 500mcg into Left shoulders, Left Pec, Right Shoulder and Right Pec a total of 2mg (so 500mcg per muscle) i injected 50mcg x 10 in each muscle

the days in between and making sure not to use any GH type peptide (so to avoid IGF-1 Release) within 24hrs i used peptides.

reason for this is that IGF-1 of any type will stop the proliferation that the pMGF is doing, the longer you leave this the better, 24hrs later i use peptides to carry that proliferation onto the second stage and to create satellite cells.

this is all i used in December and gained from it not a huge amount but definitely gained i am sure when i go back on in April i will see the full benefit of the system as the gear will mature these new cells.......so not everyone is blind


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

yea i did microdosing, for example calf is two heads, so jabbed in each, or triceps, thats 3 jabs in each head, biceps 3 points in one head(a bit like a sythol game lol).. it gets a bit painfull, I think I only done 2 weeks, as it cost a lot of money(on top of other stuf), but i felt fuller, stronger.. and before I've done the recomended 100mcg pwo in each muscle and that was like a pea in a plate....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sauliuhas said:


> yea i did mocrodosing, for example calf is two heads, so jam in eash, or triceps, thats 3 jabs in each head, biceps 3 points in one head(a bit like a sythol game lol).. it gets a bit painfull, I think I only done 2 weeks, as it cost a lot of money(on top of other stuf), but i felt fuller, stronger.. and before i done the recomended 100mcg pwo in each muscle and that was like a pea in plate....


Micro dosing is not jabbing once in each head it is jabbing small amounts such as 50mcg x 10 in each muscle


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

that's what i've done boss  but not 50mcg, I did 100mcg, I was mainly concentrating on chest ant biceps, and it got bigger by an inch and a half..

p.s. i was on a gear aswell.. test e+ eq


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sauliuhas said:


> that's what i've done boss  but not 50mcg, I did 100mcg, I was mainly concentrating on chest ant biceps, and it got bigger by an inch and a half..
> 
> p.s. i was on a gear aswell.. test e+ eq


Ah sorry mate it sounded like you did one jab per head.....

i would of carried mine on but work commitments and feeling like a pin cushion had me stop it but will defo start it again, probably when i am next on cycle in April much better than when i used to jab all in one jab


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this was going to be a car thread


----------



## beastmodeon (Aug 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Friday:
> 
> trained Shoulders/Arms 4 hrs post workout i inject 500mcg into Left shoulders, Left Pec, Right Shoulder and Right Pec a total of 2mg (so 500mcg per muscle) i injected 50mcg x 10 in each muscle
> 
> ...


Hi PSCARB, first post here, but have lurked for a long time.

Just wanted your opinion on this. Rather than using ghrp peptides, can I use igf lr3 subq on the non-mgf days to create the satellite cells?

Also, do you think for biceps that 300mg pmgf each split into 3-4 shots would work OK?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

beastmodeon said:


> Hi PSCARB, first post here, but have lurked for a long time.
> 
> Just wanted your opinion on this. Rather than using ghrp peptides, can I use igf lr3 subq on the non-mgf days to create the satellite cells?


No mate as the pathways that IGF-1LR3 use when injected in the body does not allow for exercise-induced muscle growth. It is involved in developmental muscle growth and tissue regeneration, this is very different to natural occurring IGF-1 which is created through the conversion of GH in the liver



beastmodeon said:


> Also, do you think for biceps that 300mg pmgf each split into 3-4 shots would work OK?
> 
> Thanks


the dose could be fine but you would need to split it further into 50mcg shots, it is the micro dosing that is key with this method....


----------



## beastmodeon (Aug 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> No mate as the pathways that IGF-1LR3 use when injected in the body does not allow for exercise-induced muscle growth. It is involved in developmental muscle growth and tissue regeneration, this is very different to natural occurring IGF-1 which is created through the conversion of GH in the liver
> 
> the dose could be fine but you would need to split it further into 50mcg shots, it is the micro dosing that is key with this method....


Ok thanks I'll give it a try with ghrp2 then.

With the micro dosing, I suppose you aspirate each time?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

beastmodeon said:


> Ok thanks I'll give it a try with ghrp2 then.
> 
> With the micro dosing, I suppose you aspirate each time?


Nope i never aspirate


----------



## beastmodeon (Aug 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> Nope i never aspirate


righto, thanks


----------

